# [Case] Front panel wires



## viridianflare (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm finishing up a build and I'm realizing I have a bit of confusion. The connections from the front panel of my case (the power switch, LEDs, reset switch, etc) have an A on one side of wire and an arrow on other, while my motherboard handles everything in pluses and minuses. I figure, on the wire, one of these is the ground wire, but I can't tell.

How should these be plugged into the mobo? Does the ground go in the minus?

Any help would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The negative wires a usually white or black.
Have a look at each set (power,reset,led) and if they all have a white or black wire that is the negative (minus)


----------



## viridianflare (Jun 9, 2009)

They all have a white wire. Thanks!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

even if you get it wrong, it wont make a difference. if the button doesnt work, just flip it around and it will  you cannot hurt anything by having the switch the wrong way (ive done it hundreds of times, never did anything other then take time)


----------

